# Im changing career paths....help me



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

police, the way our society is going there will be a need for more police and if the Obamacare gets into full swing less need for those areas of medicine in my opinion


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

if everyone uses their head and the stupid uneducated youth of this country stay home for the 2012 election we wont have to worry about O'bummer anymore


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

^ I don't think you want those youth to vote anyway

Healthcare will continue to grow as an industry, run away from law enforcement.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Medical field


----------



## bloodnguts (Oct 3, 2008)

Join the military. Police is a good option too, but increasing costs toward healthcare and retirement is really taking a lot out of a policeman's already modest salary. For what we're making after those two big costs, and all we deal with that contributes to the highest alcohol, suicide, and divorce rate, as well as dramatically lowered life expectancies, it makes you wonder if being a policeman is really worth it, and I can say that now that I'm hitting twenty years as a policeman in May.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

bloodnguts said:


> that contributes to the highest alcohol, suicide, and divorce rate, as well as dramatically lowered life expectancies,


 ill check that one off my list!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Medical field. High demand and good pay. High stress and long shifts too, though.

What are your interests? If you pick a career that matches your interests, you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

You tried the fire department full time. Thats what i do & its great when it comes to hunting. You work 24hrs on & 48hrs off which comes to about 10 days a month or 121 days a year. You have alot of free time.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i enjoy the body, how it works, body systems and health....so PTA and xray tech/radiology both fit there....

my true love though is architecture/landscaping, i was really looking into architecture and landscape architecture.....but the housing market crash made me look to something else while i was finishing high school


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> You tried the fire department full time. Thats what i do & its great when it comes to hunting. You work 24hrs on & 48hrs off which comes to about 10 days a month or 121 days a year. You have alot of free time.


fire depts around me are volunteer....


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Uncle Bucky said:


> police, the way our society is going there will be a need for more police and if the Obamacare gets into full swing less need for those areas of medicine in my opinion


Uncle Bucky, you're right brother. If the country keeps heading down the path we are, then the only job worth having will be public sector union types...police, fire, local utilities, it will all be great until the money train from the wealthy stops. That's what all of the folks that keep voting for the "feel good" candidates aren't getting...The government could confinscate all of the wealth from all Americans that have over one million dollars, and still not pay off the national debt. Off of the soap box now.



bloodnguts said:


> Join the military. Police is a good option too, but increasing costs toward healthcare and retirement is really taking a lot out of a policeman's already modest salary. For what we're making after those two big costs, and all we deal with that contributes to the highest alcohol, suicide, and divorce rate, as well as dramatically lowered life expectancies, it makes you wonder if being a policeman is really worth it, and I can say that now that I'm hitting twenty years as a policeman in May.


To the OP...if your convictions and morals are strong, you can make it as a good policeman. You will just have to put up with the ones that aren't every day. I would have to say that the above quoted post is somewhat correct, but the ones that fell victom to those things didn't have strong enough will. As for the military...as long as we still have one.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Healthcare field is where it is at. I was going to head back to school to be a Respiratory therapist. Spent 5 years as a Firefighter/EMT-I and got tired of low pay, politics, and no sleep. Ultra competitive field to get into a fire department with some many guys have been laid off elsewhere and are looking for jobs. I got lucky and got a job working security at a Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

Look into the electrical field, and specialize in power plant related maintenance/equipment. It opens lots of avenues, from private power companies, civilian/military power companies to the large corporations like GE, Westinghouse, and smaller companies. Lets face it, we'll always need electrical power............... Don't forget the other power plants, like jet engines, Boeing etc.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

ACCMan said:


> Look into the electrical field, and specialize in power plant related maintenance/equipment. It opens lots of avenues, from private power companies, civilian/military power companies to the large corporations like GE, Westinghouse, and smaller companies. Lets face it, we'll always need electrical power............... Don't forget the other power plants, like jet engines, Boeing etc.


This and wind power, they are going to need a lot of ppl to repair and maintain the wind turbines! Also my trade is always looking for ppl Over head Lineman


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

electrical/energy would be cool also....i also considered HVAC

i like working with my hands, it runs in my blood coming from a family of landscapers and nurserymen


----------



## BW81 (Jan 18, 2012)

Around here X-ray techs make the bank! Probly a little more schooling but probly worth it in salary!


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I would also say healthcare. I work 3 12 hour days per week as an ER RN. Provides me with a lot of time to hunt and fish.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

good deal....keep the suggestions coming guys....i have some big decisions to make


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend police. RN is the way to go these days.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Definitely not law enforcement the job prospects sucks. I been trying since I got out of college in June


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I can see this is going to get political in big way so I'll say my piece. Around the country many of our legislators are backed by big business and so, they in turn support them. Public sector workers have been made out to look like the bad guys for the debts that states are in. Not only have public sector workers been asked to pay more for the benefits that they were given in lieu of raises or just to get people to do these jobs, but now they are the reason for the debt we are all in. I would stay away from the public sector jobs and union jobs as workers rights get taken away. Public sector work was once a good way to support a family and have benefits and a future retirement but not any longer. Having said that, PT is a growing opportunity as laborers are asked to do more with less and not given the sick leave and health insurance benefits that they once valued. Good luck!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

In our present economic state, it is really hard to predict where to shift career options. As a career educator (27 years), I agree that education is really taking some big hits with funding and public perception. The Michigan legislature is working hard to destroy unions, especially the MEA, which is hard to swallow because I have never been a big union guy despite being a mandatory member. Just this week they were voting to make payroll deductions of union dues illegal, in order to constrain union influence. Our daughter has her degree in education and taught in CA for two years before being laid off. She is looking to relocate for next year, which is the only way you will continue to have a position in education these days. Seniority is rapidly becoming a thing of the past and the model is looking to swing back to the 1960's. A local MI disctrict with budget woes recently requested a 35% voluntary decrease in teacher salaries to remain financially solvent..........35%???? Can you imagine giving up over 1/3 of your income? Really? 

Last night I was talking to a longtime friend who is a surgical nurse down in Indiana who was lamenting the sweeping changes within the hospital he has worked for over 20 years. There are budget issues and changes that reflect a profit agenda rather than patient care mentality. He also related that recent newspaper articles were discussing the budget cutting in Indianapolis, which would likely effect police staffing. So none of the options you mentioned are genuinely "safe" in our current world. I am not convinced that Newt or Romney genuinely would do us any better, although I am not a fan of No-bama either.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds kind of bad but an undertaker makes good money, and you never run out of customers.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a better paying job than most people I know and better benefits that anyone I know.In as little as 4 yrs you can expect to be a supervisor and in just 20 you should be at the higher end of managment. Lots of travel some times it get get scary other times you have to remind yourself you married and cant do that. Education is paid for up to a masters and I get time off of work to complete it. Comes with a gated community with armed security. Job security is 100% and I get a hell of a retirement after 20.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

We r going to have to start making things here again. Farming is going to b a lot more labor intensive. Get into a field where you produce something tangible, not something service related. 

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds to me like you like to help people get fit and stay in shape... I would do PT assistant kinda the same field in that youll be doing a lot with exercising and things of that nature... Just my two cents worth for ya.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

scottprice said:


> if everyone uses their head and the stupid uneducated youth of this country stay home for the 2012 election we wont have to worry about O'bummer anymore


and we stop Acorn from voting fraud. heck in Indiana only 3 counties went for Obama yet he won the state ??? LOL


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a thought, since I'm assuming you have credits toward education, how hard would it be to shift into something like science or math. I could be wrong, but I would 

think schools need science and math teachers more than P.E. that way you don't have to start over, in school. If you did choose to start over I vote health sciences field.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Fortyneck said:


> Here's a thought, since I'm assuming you have credits toward education, how hard would it be to shift into something like science or math. I could be wrong, but I would
> 
> think schools need science and math teachers more than P.E. that way you don't have to start over, in school. If you did choose to start over I vote health sciences field.


even then its hard. I took a education philosophy class and we had to interview teacher and admin. every single interview talked about the schools laying off workers, mine laid off over 7 and dropped a good amount of programs do to the lack of funding. office workers, special ed, science, guidance counselor, gym and a math. The teacher i inerviewed said his wife cant find a job anywhere. Teacher field seems flooded as well.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The best possible job is Congressman. The pay is pretty good and the benefits are better than any you can get anywhere else. You typically have access to lots of inside information and unlike Martha Stewart, you can legally buy and sell stocks based on that information. Your free health insurance is the best in the world. Your schedule is pretty flexible. Nobody cares what time you get to work or go home. Retirement is great, but it's hard to tell the difference between an active congressman and a retired one. Their pay is about the same and the only thing that each of them is really working at is to get elected again.

On the downside, you do have to associate with some pretty sleazy characters. And you have to lie a lot. But if you cultivate the right lobbyist, there is great access to hunting and fishing.

All you need is a good line of BS and a couple of nice suits and you too can tap that gravy train.

Sad, ain't it. 

Allen


----------



## jharm3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would consider the health care field, seriously. I too am a cop and can echo many of the other concerns. it is a noble profession, but if you enjoy working day shifts, and having weekends free, it takes a while to get there. 15 years of working nights and weekends here. 

lots of jobs out there less dangerous, and better paying too. 

my .02


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

jharm3 said:


> I would consider the health care field, seriously. I too am a cop and can echo many of the other concerns. it is a noble profession, but if you enjoy working day shifts, and having weekends free, it takes a while to get there. 15 years of working nights and weekends here.
> 
> lots of jobs out there less dangerous, and better paying too.
> 
> my .02


Gov.t is taking over healthcare stay away.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Join the military man. Its really one of the best routes you can go today.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

scottprice said:


> Ive made a decision...im definately getting out of education. Not only are there few Health and Physical education jobs out there...but a bunch of schools by me are closing due to all the job cuts.....so im OUT of health and phys ed....
> 
> Im considering
> -radiology/xray tech
> ...


I also place my vote for the health care field--it's will continue to grow no matter what bobble head is in our top office. Just don't sell yourself short, instead of the tech track, think about investing in yourself for the long haul and go to school for radiologist, physical therapist, physician assistant, nurse practitioner, why stop just halfway up the ladder???


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

aread said:


> The best possible job is Congressman. The pay is pretty good and the benefits are better than any you can get anywhere else. You typically have access to lots of inside information and unlike Martha Stewart, you can legally buy and sell stocks based on that information. Your free health insurance is the best in the world. Your schedule is pretty flexible. Nobody cares what time you get to work or go home. Retirement is great, but it's hard to tell the difference between an active congressman and a retired one. Their pay is about the same and the only thing that each of them is really working at is to get elected again.
> 
> On the downside, you do have to associate with some pretty sleazy characters. And you have to lie a lot. But if you cultivate the right lobbyist, there is great access to hunting and fishing.
> 
> ...


All of the above plus you make sure and vote yourself a pay raise while everyone else gets cut......................


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

Police stations are also cutting down... so that wouldnt make much sense IMO.
Any sort of tax funded job is not the way to go right now.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

My wife is a PTA and she loves it. However, she works in the school system taking care of the special ed students. She makes twice what I do and works a lot less!!!


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

keep 'em coming guys!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My wife is the C.O.O. at a hospital here in Iowa...I'm sure she would tell you X-Ray tech. The pay is pretty good for them and that job doesn't seem to be as stressful as some of the other jobs in the healthcare field.


----------



## andyhunter3 (Aug 10, 2010)

If your not scared of heights and dont mind working with high voltage, check with your local utility...Im in an apprentice program through our Electric Utility. Its a job some days, other days are great, and pays well. PM if you have any other questions about the field.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im and X ray/ Mri tech, and im telling u dont bother, I know techs in both fields who have been techs for over 10 years and cant find jobs, where I grew up in Illinois is the same way, way to many schools pumping out way too many x ray students, If I had to do it over Id go back for nursing, there r still jobs in nursing, and with nursing u can go back to school and go onto other things.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Jerred44 said:


> Im and X ray/ Mri tech, and im telling u dont bother, I know techs in both fields who have been techs for over 10 years and cant find jobs, where I grew up in Illinois is the same way, way to many schools pumping out way too many x ray students, If I had to do it over Id go back for nursing, there r still jobs in nursing, and with nursing u can go back to school and go onto other things.


great info there! your local enough that i will definately keep that in mind.....do you think it would help that i have "in's" with surgeons and doctors that work at nearby hospitals and Coordinated Health Centers though? Big name doctors not just some dude


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

scottprice said:


> great info there! your local enough that i will definately keep that in mind.....do you think it would help that i have "in's" with surgeons and doctors that work at nearby hospitals and Coordinated Health Centers though? Big name doctors not just some dude


In any field *who* you know makes a huge difference.


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

My co-worker's wife is a Nurse (RN) here in Arkansas where pay is fairly low, she was offered a job in a near by town working three 12 hour days with weekends off, she would make $72,200 a year. The RN's at this location who work two 12 hour weekend days make $50,500 a year, and they have five days to Bow Hunt and Fish, or just lay around, or work overtime and make more money.


----------



## bjh_2525 (Feb 25, 2012)

Personally, if you already have job experience as a teacher. Switching to elementary education would be a good be a great option. I don't know about where you live, but I only had two male teachers and that was in 8th grade. Most schools would look to higher a male teacher, because some of the kids need a male roll model in their life. (I have talked a college professor who run organizations for future teachers and he said male elementary ed teacher= HIRED!)


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am in the same boat...I'm a PE teacher and am contemplating a career change...Just don't know if I can pass up on teh weekends and holidays off. I cherrish my Fall break during deer season and Spring break for Turkeys. Looking at the above options, it seems RN is the way to go..I might be mistaken, but can you get a degree in nursing in 2 years?


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd be a dental assistant and work with all the hotties up there.


----------



## Mr. Weasel (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a Corrections Officer, and recently completed my requirements for graduation with a Bachelors degree in Criminal Justice. I had planned on becoming a police officer, but may just remain in the prison system and look in to becoming a Probation/Parole Agent. Budget cuts are killing both state and local police forces; if I were doing it again I may well look at the medical field.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not have any job experience yet...im a junior in college right now. I guess i can switch to elementary ed....never really gave that a thought but its still damn risky with how schools are looking here in northeast PA


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

daniel.thorn318 said:


> I am in the same boat...I'm a PE teacher and am contemplating a career change...Just don't know if I can pass up on teh weekends and holidays off. I cherrish my Fall break during deer season and Spring break for Turkeys. Looking at the above options, it seems RN is the way to go..I might be mistaken, but can you get a degree in nursing in 2 years?


They have the 2 year programs but most turn out to be more like 3 years. In just about all programs there is a wait to get in to the clinical portion of class. Generally you have to apply a couple times before you get in to that portion. I went to a private school where I paid a little more but did not have to wait for clinicals.


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

if you are into health care, look into what the Army has to offer, they have programs that pay back all or the majority of your student loans! I have 13yrs in now and if I could go back and do things over, I would hve taken advantage of some of the AMEDD scholarships. Im too old to apply now, If you are at all interested, let me know and i will get more information for you.


Stoney


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Im an RN. If your going medical go for this not Xray. You can do each in 2 years but you'll make a lot more as an RN and find a job easier. Nothing against Xray techs I have a lot of family and friends that are Xray techs but I also have a friend who is an Xray tech that works at liberty mutual doing a job that pays more and have NOTHING to do with her degree. PM me if you want some info on nursing.


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

StoneyN said:


> if you are into health care, look into what the Army has to offer, they have programs that pay back all or the majority of your student loans! I have 13yrs in now and if I could go back and do things over, I would hve taken advantage of some of the AMEDD scholarships. Im too old to apply now, If you are at all interested, let me know and i will get more information for you.
> 
> 
> Stoney




a caveat to the above, they have some programs that commission you as a 2nd Lt, you get full pay and benefits while still going to school.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

im going to school for ag, graduated with my AAS in dairy science and 1 year away from my B. Tech in dairy herd management. im going to be my own boss, couldnt stand working for someone else. man people told me i made a bad choice, but listening to you guys i feel a million times better


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just changed paths myself and ended up in the steel business. I see it as a blessing from God. The steel business is booming right now and I got in with a great company. Looking like I'll be getting into the sales side of it all and will end up with a new truck, whatever I want as I'll get a hefty vehicle allowance. Also company provided health insurance and a really nice 401K package. 

I truly feel as if I have blessed by God for what he has done for me job wise since September.


----------



## s_mann7 (Nov 4, 2011)

I too have just finished my schooling in criminal justice with hopes of being a police officer but finding out the job opportunities are scarce. The ones that are available are being filled by officers who had been laid off from other departments or people with military experience. I have found so far that my degree was essentially worthless. 

I have also been also thinking of going back to school to pursue an education in nursing, its a career that can be gratifying and also profitable. The only thing holding me back is the fact that I have racked up thousands of dollars in school loans for something that I cant use.

I wish you luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

montigre said:


> [....]physician assistant, [.........] why stop just halfway up the ladder???


No offense to physician's assistants, but isnt that the same as stopping half way up the ladder?



Fortyneck said:


> In any field *who* you know makes a huge difference.


For sure! I honestly know people that got *accepted* to med school and never even took the MCATs, never had an interview, etc...Thats no joke.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Radiology and X-Ray tech....is the way to go .... Stay in the Medical field.....


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> I wouldn't recommend police. RN is the way to go these days.


Solid advice here. I'm an officer and would have gone to school for nursing if I could do it all over again.

If you decide to do law enforcement, don't waste your money on a criminal justice degree. IMO it means very little and really doesn't put you at the top of the list as a recruit. 

Medical field gets my vote.


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a retired Peace Officer. LE is tough to get into...Michigan graduates some 8-10,000 criminal justice majors per year for some 3-400 job openings in police work. Oh there are jobs as security guards and prison guards...but most want to be cops. Here in Michigan the cities and state are broke. Massive manpower reductions, mostly through attrition are taking place. Every new contract is full of wage and benefit take backs. Most state and local governments are feeling the pinch. The days of government jobs providing secure employment are over. Layoffs and cutbacks are the new reality. I wish it wasn't so.

Health care will always be needed especially as society ages. The government control of health care is imminent disaster for the industry. As government tries to contain costs...care rationing and cutback on personnel and services are inevitable. The same things that are happening with police/fire/education cut backs will happen with health care.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Healthcare. Job security for many years to come.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Your just in the wrong location. Education is a great job to be in around my area . Health care is and will always have plenty of jobs. School has better benefits from what I have seen.


scottprice said:


> Ive made a decision...im definately getting out of education. Not only are there few Health and Physical education jobs out there...but a bunch of schools by me are closing due to all the job cuts.....so im OUT of health and phys ed....
> 
> Im considering
> -radiology/xray tech
> ...


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

around here nothing pays well but the cost of living isnt that bad if your careful with your money. I would also recommend the medical field over law enforcement as there is lots of things you can learn and change into once you learn more. Also the job security and pay should be what you want. Teachers make less in MS than anywhere in the country I think.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

medical feild! ppl are always guna be messin themselves up


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

I changed careers from 6 years of autobody to being a fulltime EMT at the biggest commercial service in CT. Getting all my fire certification and soon to get a fulltime firefighting job. I love the work and interaction with all the public safety. Not to mention doing this job you work for the community, not working to make some ceo rich!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

State Trooper in Pa used to be a pretty decent job but they keep taking and taking. At least you would have job security..


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Definitely not law enforcement the job prospects sucks. I been trying since I got out of college in June



Same here, nobody is hiring police officers here in PA, most are being shut down and laid off.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

one more thing, seasonal labor for farms are offering 12-15 bucks an hour and no one is filling them, just learned this the other day, a new program the govt enacted requires farmers to look to the US for jobs before bringing in foreign labor, and if they have to bring in foreign labor they must pay $10.56. with unemployment at an all time high but all these jobs out there offering 15 bucks an hour this only goes to prove one thing; america is lazy


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

16 year veteran teacher and still each day it is a new adventure. Lots of educational cuts in our state. Not the best salary and having to pay a lot more for benefits. Often times I think about getting out and doing something else. My wife is in MRI and she makes a good salary! She hates the hours and the on call time but it is a good salary. My sister is a traveling X-Ray tech and she makes GOOD money.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Take it form someone who is trying to get into LE it sucks. I have been trying out for different Jobs for a year now and I have been waiting on the VSP for 12 weeks and counting just to hear if they are interested in me after I tested for them. So I gonna say stay away if you want a job and you dont know someone


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Police don't pay much if any better than education. I was in it for 15 years. I make a lot more installing commercial fire alarms.


----------



## 5150ds (Apr 16, 2012)

I know most of you are from the midwest and east coast and don't like commifornia, but there are law enforcement jobs in California. You have to look at larger agencies like California Highway Patrol, LAPD and LA Sheriff, but they are there. I am in law enforcement and things are changing (I now pay for half of my retirement down from 100% county paid), but contrary to popular belief; the California Public Employee Retirement System is fully funded. New hires in my department have a different retirement than current employees, but it is still a good retirement. My department is large, but is only hiring officers with experience, but the above listed agencies are hiring new recruits. If you want to work where you live, alot of states like California law enforcement training and will plug you in with a 2 week class. Basically, work 5 years here and, if you choose, go back to your home state. Pay here is still pretty good though, so you might stay till you retire. Cost of housing has decreased so pay goes farther. You can be at the beach in the morning, drive an hour, and be in the snow in the mountains for lunch. Good luck.

As for RN, my sister is an RN here and they are going away from the RN with an AA and are starting to lean towards RN with a BS. I strongly advise you to get the BSN as 3 years gets you an RN with an AA and 4 gets you a BSN and the option to be a supervisor.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

career choices right now are:
-Coast Guard
-radiology/sonography
-welding


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Welding - work in the oil industry in western Canada or Alaska.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

or the exploding gas industry in northern tier of PA


----------

